# Tartan 37c circumnavigation



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

I want to circumnavigate on my Tartan 37c just wondering what the community thinks about the Tartan 37s ability to circumnavigate.

:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Best put your compass back on then.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

At least one has done it, Anderson, Norm & Lois / Boise, ID / 1986-93 / Tartan 37 / Sisu from the Latitude 58 list. Solid boat with god sailing ability. Understand the Anderson's removed the centerboard before leaving. Don't know why. 

If you haven't already found this, it's got general information on the T37 chttps://www.cruisingworld.com/sailboats/tartan-37-tantalizing. Seriously though about buying one for cruising but hate wheels and there was no easy way to convert to a tiller.


----------



## Bleemus (Oct 13, 2015)

Saw plenty of them in South Pacific and Australia. Capable boat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

sailforlife said:


> .....about the Tartan 37s ability to circumnavigate......


It's never about the boats ability, it's about the Captain and Crew's ability. Some boats are just more durable than others. You must be asking something more nuanced.


----------



## Becca (Feb 22, 2021)

roverhi said:


> At least one has done it, Anderson, Norm & Lois / Boise, ID / 1986-93 / Tartan 37 / Sisu from the Latitude 58 list. Solid boat with god sailing ability. Understand the Anderson's removed the centerboard before leaving. Don't know why.
> 
> If you haven't already found this, it's got general information on the T37 chttps://www.cruisingworld.com/sailboats/tartan-37-tantalizing. Seriously though about buying one for cruising but hate wheels and there was no easy way to convert to a tiller.


Yes these were my grandparents, amazing adventure!


----------

